# Lifters clicking



## 85MK2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, so i replaced my valve cover gasket because the old one was shot, and before i did so my lifters never made a sound. I got the job done, then started to see if the leak was fixed, and now for some reason there is a very loud consistant clicking noise coming from my lifters. Whats happened??


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Lifters clicking (85MK2)*

are you low on oil? did you put the splash tray back on?


----------



## 85MK2 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Lifters clicking (ziddey)*

Drained it and refilled it to topped off, and yes i did. but is there any way i could have screwed it up and made it worse?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Lifters clicking (85MK2)*

can't imagine so. even any foreign material shouldn't make that kind of difference unless you got extremely unlucky, but even then, rare.
what weight oil did you fill it with?


----------



## 85MK2 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Lifters clicking (ziddey)*

10w-30


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Lifters clicking (85MK2)*

20w50


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

_Quote »_. . . did you put the splash tray back on?

My question would not be "back on" but rather back on correctly? Wrong way a round or not fitted correctly could cause it to bounce or make contact with a cam lobe i would think. Maybe even cause it to break if it was not seated right when clamping down the valve cover. Open the fill cap with the engine at idle and look and listen. Is it moving? Stick your finger on it, caution it could be hot from oil, does it move or can you feel something hitting it? Just swapping the gasket will not cause the followers to begin making sounds.


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't have one of these trays, what are the benefits?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

They help control oil getting up into the breather tube and into the intake. To be honest, I don't know for sure if one will fit an 81'. They first came out when hydraulic followers also came out, guess it should fit, but never tried.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

did you see one at all?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

I'm 99% certain those oil control baffles will fit on all VW 8 valve motors. They were developed for racing purposes long before hydro, they just made it into production cars around then.
It also helps keep the valve cover from leaking, that cam really throws the oil around, and on hydro cars there's an oil squirter too!
Oh, and you definitely replaced the entire seal right? Some folks forget to put in the half moon shaped plug at the back of the head, that might add to the noise. You'd also have MASSIVE oil leak/splatter.


_Modified by JGWarner at 6:29 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## joedapper (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, this trick works on old GMs and Fords, but replace a quart of oil with a quart of transmission fluid then run it for a week, then change your oil. should clear up any deposits and such....might help...cleared many a sticky lifter that way

also..no, no oil baffle, here is a link to my 1.7 timing belt replacement project:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4843772


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (joedapper)*

since that is a solid lifter head you probably need to adjust the valves


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

An 85' Jetta should be hydraulic unless someone has changed things. Yes, transmission fluid also works on VW engines for sticky followers, but only use about a half quart as the volume is less than US V8 engines.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

hows your oil pressure, lifters also tick when you have less than stellar oil pressure.
and an 85 mk2 jetta has a hydro head on it.


----------

